# Matt Granger dumps Nikon



## MrFotoFool (Aug 27, 2020)

Posted today on YouTube: Matt Granger (formerly known as That Nikon Guy) is selling his Nikon Gear. The main reason, if I hear correctly, is substandard video performance. Interestingly he doesn't know yet which system he is switching to.





(For the record I switched TO Nikon F from Canon EOS one year ago and could not be happier, but I don't do video).


----------



## tron (Aug 27, 2020)

I too got some Nikon equipment for stills only (mainly BIF) to supplement my Canon system.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2020)

They are just tools... though some think about religion, too.
Choose whatever serves you better... I wouldn't expect miracles from any of them.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't do serious video so all the fuss about the R5 and this just passes me by.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sounds a bit daft to switch systems, it is more likely Canon or more likely Sony are going to sponsor him.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Sounds a bit daft to switch systems, it is more likely Canon or more likely Sony are going to sponsor him.


Hmmm, you may have a point. The fact that he has not committed to a new system yet could mean he is fishing for a sponsor.


----------

